# 07 Jeep Liberty with a Sno-Way



## snowworks

Hi all I'm new around here but I have seen a lot of questions about adding a plow to a Liberty.

I have a Liberty I just put a *Sno-Way 22" x 7'5"* plow on. I am adding this for 2 reasons first people have asked about plows for the Liberty and the second is I couldn't find anything to reference what a 7'5" plow would look like on it.

So here you go.

I will also tell anyone thats thinking about adding this plow you will notice a big difference in the way the truck rides even tho its a light plow it hangs out far and has a huge affect on the ride, I added about 320 lbs to the ass with salt bags to counter this issue. That did the trick. Also if you have a manual o/d button I would dis engage it while you have the plow on.

I also added a trans cooler its a cheap addition but could save you a few head aches later.

I will also say this thing for the size plows like a champ.


----------



## PLM-1

That seems really large for that Jeep. Do you have timbrens? It looks to squat in the front with the plow down. Otherwise, I think it looks good, great tight quarters rig.


----------



## snowworks

No thats a stock suspension but believe it or not it didn't sit much different than that before I installed the plow. It rode horrid until I added the weight tho.


----------



## columbiaplower

can you take a pic from the same angle with the blade raised?


----------



## snowworks

sure ill get a few in the morning


----------



## PLOWMAN45

PLM-1;480449 said:


> That seems really large for that Jeep. Do you have timbrens? It looks to squat in the front with the plow down. Otherwise, I think it looks good, great tight quarters rig.


your kidding all the wieght is on the front he been better off with a meyers plow


----------



## festerw

PLOWMAN45;480484 said:


> your kidding all the wieght is on the front he been better off with a meyers plow


Except for the fact that a Meyer of the same size is over twice as heavy and doesn't have downpressure.


----------



## dmontgomery

PLOWMAN45;480484 said:


> your kidding all the wieght is on the front he been better off with a meyers plow


why is that???????


----------



## snowworks

*Pictures with Blade Up*



PLOWMAN45;480484 said:


> your kidding all the wieght --Manually Fix-- weight wight weighty weights Wright weighter wright is on the front he been better off with a meyers --Manually Fix-- Meyers Meyer's Myers myers Myer's meters Mayer's Meyer Moyer's eyers plow


Well i did look at all my options and this was the best fit for what I needed it for the vehicle, the job etc...

Please remember I am not a hard core commercial snow plower I will do residential but I call it a day there. My main needs where my own driveway and drives of older family members unable to remove there snow. I guess getting old sucks.

If I have someone that wants commercial plowing I refer them to a friend of mine that has the equipment to handle there needs.

OK now that thats out of the way here are the images with the blade up.

Now if you notice there really isn't much difference with the way this sits. I'll add more pictures later without the plow on at all and you will see more less the same angles give or take a 1/2 inch or so.

*shrugs*

Pictures with Blade Up


----------



## MOWBIZZ

snowworks;480727 said:


> Well i did look at all my options and this was the best fit for what I needed it for the vehicle, the job etc...
> 
> Please remember I am not a hard core commercial snow plower I will do residential but I call it a day there. My main needs where my own driveway and drives of older family members unable to remove there snow. I guess getting old sucks.
> 
> If I have someone that wants commercial plowing I refer them to a friend of mine that has the equipment to handle there needs.
> 
> OK now that thats out of the way here are the images with the blade up.
> 
> Now if you notice there really isn't much difference with the way this sits. I'll add more pictures later without the plow on at all and you will see more less the same angles give or take a 1/2 inch or so.
> 
> *shrugs*
> 
> Pictures with Blade Up


Looks a bit large in my opinion...let us know how it performs for you...I've been thinking about backup vehicles so any info on small trucks/suvs with plows are of interest...good luck with it..! I love my SnoWay 29 but it's on an F250 Super Duty...


----------



## dmontgomery

the next size down, the ST weighs in at 345# for the 7'6", and 292# for the 6'.........

your plow is 284#, and the 6' -22 only saves you 15#........

I think you did a good job of getting the most plow for the weight........

I love my 29 also......


----------



## tinymitymo

I have been looking at the Liberty's and was curious about how they would plow.....

Or if you could put a plow on them....

Keep us posted....

Look good...


----------



## snowworks

Well I've used it all ready a few times. 

My drive is like 150 feet long 2 car.

I used the down pressure and back scraped up by the garage then pushed it out to the street / sides we had 8 to 10 inches of snow the truck didn't even break a sweat. 

I am very pleased with it set up the way it is. However I really think I'm going to look into doing timbrens with it all the way around if i can find a place to have them done. The kit requires welding and I don't have a welder lol.

Like I said I really don't do super duty plowing but I have to say this did a great job for me.


----------



## bribrius

looks good to me. nice setup. careful with the timbrens they may make it ride like crap. looks fine the way it is far as i am concerned.


----------



## Donny O.

MOWBIZZ;480781 said:


> Looks a bit large in my opinion...let us know how it performs for you...I've been thinking about backup vehicles so any info on small trucks/suvs with plows are of interest...good luck with it..! I love my SnoWay 29 but it's on an F250 Super Duty...


I think some of that might be the picture as the picture i took of my jeep with a 7'4" western had the same effect....I have attached it to show and it actually didn't stick out very much at all and on full angle was barely wider than my jeep which is at least a foot wider than stock with the wheels/tires i had on it. the other pictures you can tell it does not stick out nearly as far as the straight on shot looks.

BTW sno-way has a video of a liberty pushing snow on their site...check it out.
http://www.snoway.com/snow-plows-22.cfm


----------



## MOWBIZZ

Donny O.;483254 said:


> I think some of that might be the picture as the picture i took of my jeep with a 7'4" western had the same effect....I have attached it to show and it actually didn't stick out very much at all and on full angle was barely wider than my jeep which is at least a foot wider than stock with the wheels/tires i had on it. the other pictures you can tell it does not stick out nearly as far as the straight on shot looks.
> 
> BTW sno-way has a video of a liberty pushing snow on their site...check it out.
> http://www.snoway.com/snow-plows-22.cfm


Ha! You are correct my good man...! T'was merely an optical dillusion...


----------

